# How do I offer experience?



## DGMPhotography (Nov 8, 2018)

Okay, so I made a post recently on Facebook:

_"If any of my friends starting in photography would like some experience shooting a wedding, I'd be happy to have you this Saturday. 

This is a volunteer opportunity. Meals will be provided, and you can keep the photos for your portfolio. 

This is for noobies, only! I just really like teaching people. 

Message me!"_


But I received push back saying 'you want people to shoot for free?' That was not my intention. If I wanted a pro, I would hire a pro. You get what you pay for and in this instance, I probably wouldn't even use their photos. This would just be for them. The client did not pay for a second shooter and nor do I need one. I just wanted to give the opportunity to someone who may be new to the game and want to build their portfolio. I shot many weddings for free as a second or third before I was comfortable charging people. I wanted to offer that same experience to other people.

Is there a way I could word that differently to get my point across? I love teaching and helping other photographers, and I genuinely wanted this to be a learning experience for someone. I did have one of my apprentices originally interested in it, but they had to back out.

Thanks!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 8, 2018)

I'd say you did very well in the second half of this post.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 8, 2018)

Tutoring ?


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 8, 2018)

Make them pay for the experience of learning. Then it will have value. lol

In reality I think the explanation you've provided here would be a great way to explain your intentions and what a great offer. If I were closer I'd take you up on it even though I never want to shoot weddings. I would just want to learn since I know I'll always have something to learn.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 8, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> I shot many weddings for free as a second or third before I was comfortable charging people. I want to offer that same experience to other people.



This would be a great way to introduce your intent. IMO
I'm with zombie. I would take you up on that offer.To shoot a wedding without the stress of being responsible? Aside from the learning opportunity, that's just free models!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 8, 2018)

I don't see any issue at all with what you're doing from an 'offering experience' point of view, but I'm not sure it's the best approach from a customer-service perspective.  Can you be certain that your noobie volunteer is not going to walk into your shot at the critical moment of the bouquet toss, kiss, or cake cutting?  Will you know them well enough to know that they will act the way you expect them to during the event?  Does your insurance cover this?  

I applaud your intent, but it sounds awfully sketchy to me.  Different if it's someone you know well and can trust, but a stranger?


----------



## Meliza Summer (Nov 9, 2018)

IMO, its kinda sketchy at first.  My suggestion would be -> do a video or a tutorial first for noobs to see. After that you can ask them if they are willing to be tutored in a wedding event. Impress them first.


----------



## Overread (Nov 9, 2018)

I think you need to be clearer in the whole situation, the offer itself is fine, but you're not gone into much detail on what is or isn't going to happen and what they can and cannot expect. 

I would make a Facebook ad that is short and simple, but which links to a page which goes into more detail for the day so that people get a proper understanding. The ad hooks them then the info page provides detail. 

For example:
1) Plan for the day - ergo what they are going to do. Yes they are a volunteer, but you're not likely to want them just running around shooting wild. Instead they should be by your side. As this is a first time event (and possibly a one time) you don't want to trust them on their own as such - unless they can prove it clearly that they've experience to achieve it.
So walk them through the day and where they'll be able to take photos etc... This might also include things they can't do - eg the service might restrict them significantly (most people don't want two photographers jumping and moving around lots - or someone taking 20 photos whilst they are doing the ring or the first kiss). 

2) Clearly outline the plan for the photos they take. Will they be reviewed with the rest; will that include editing and processing tutoring; will their photos be offered for sale to the clients (if so what happens to the proceeds from that sale); who keeps copyright and legal ownership (this isn't just saying they can take them home, its clearly outlining who owns the photos at the end of the setup). 

3) Outline how you are going to help them. In a tutoring situation you've got to hold your end up too (as you've advertised this as tutoring not just a free spot for an assistant). Therefore you've got to show how and when you are going to have time on the day to instruct, teach and generally pass on what you know. 

In general yes you are giving a great offer of a shoot for experience, but you've got to show that its going to be worth it for them and that they are not just turning up to be a spare part for the event; or that they are turning up to go do the 3 hours grunt work in the photo booth for most of the day etc... Yes even though you are offering it for free, treat it just as if they are paying for the service. Remember in their mind they are volunteering their time, even if they are unskilled. That's your choice, you've made that choice to offer free experience and tutoring so show them exactly what they are to gain with both


----------



## snowbear (Nov 9, 2018)

Call it an internship.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 9, 2018)

Unfriend your pro wedding photogs


----------



## Braineack (Nov 9, 2018)

Jeez.  I'd drive the two hour south to second shoot for free for you...the experience is worth it.


----------



## ORourkeK (Jan 15, 2019)

Braineack said:


> Jeez.  I'd drive the two hour south to second shoot for free for you...the experience is worth it.



Same. I wish I had a pro photog friend post something like that. I would jump on this offer.


----------



## acparsons (Jan 15, 2019)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 15, 2019)

The opportunity to shoot in a controlled environment without any responsibility for the outcome? Heck yes, I'd jump at it. However from your standpoint, as others have mentioned your first priority is to your client, so you need to be sure anything a volunteer says or does is not going to cause problems with the client.


----------

